# On my last day with Flex I'm gonna...



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Pick up my route, drive around the block, tear the labels off every package, then return them to the WH (perhaps in my PJ's).


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nah... that only screws over other drivers and the warehouse drones.

Get a laptop in the car and instead snapping a photo of the box on the porch at each delivery, use the app to upload a photo of some really twisted, disturbing pornographic images. (Or, drop trou and share your own junk). Amazon customers get a copy of those images on their account, it would probably cause a stir....

(This would also guarantee that you'd never be tempted to come crawling back and work for Amazon, which might be a bit of a problem once they take over the entire world).


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

just return the items after loading. mark all packages not able to deliver. 
get paid. 
get another block and repeat


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Nah... that only screws over other drivers and the warehouse drones.
> 
> Get a laptop in the car and instead snapping a photo of the box on the porch at each delivery, use the app to upload a photo of some really twisted, disturbing pornographic images. (Or, drop trou and share your own junk). Amazon customers get a copy of those images on their account, it would probably cause a stir....
> 
> (This would also guarantee that you'd never be tempted to come crawling back and work for Amazon, which might be a bit of a problem once they take over the entire world).


lololol


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Or get yourself a label maker and copy some old delivery labels and slap it on couple boxes. return it and watch them get confused.


----------

